# Miso soup with Turnip and Deep-fried Tofu(かぶと油揚げのみそ汁)



## Naoko (Oct 29, 2009)

*Miso soup with Turnip and Deep-fried Tofu(かぶと油揚げのみそ汁)*

Here's a Japanese Recipe for Miso Soup with Turnip and Deep Fried Tofu.  This recipe is very good when you are sick or maybe when you have had to much to drink the night before. I hope you enjoy this recipe, if you have any questions or request of any other Japanese Recipe.  Please feel free to leave me a message and I will get back to you as soon as possible. Enjoy.

Ingredients:

☆ 1 turnip
☆ 1/2 deep-fried tofu
☆ 400 cc dashi stock
☆ 1 1/2 tbsp miso

Direction:

1. Cut the turnip into 8 equal pieces and 1㎝ lengthwise pieces for leaves. Cut the deep-fried tofu into 1㎝ wide pieces.

2. Pour the dashi stock in a pot, bring to the boil, add the turnip and deep fried tofu. When the turnip is soften, turn off the heat, add the miso gradually into soup.

There you have it..
Naoko(Cooking Japanese Style)


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe & photo.  Guess I'll have to do some googling to find out about dashi stock.  How much is 1/2 deep fried tofu?


----------



## buryifromsun (Nov 2, 2009)

Sounds tasty. 
I've only just started experimenting with Miso. So far I've made soup with noodles/rice and used it as a base for a cooking sauce. I have the kind of Miso made with brown rice though (Genmai?)
I like it with fried aubergines, noodles, pak choi and tofu,and a squidge of lime really brought out the other flavours. (which were ginger/garlic/corriander/chili/spring onions)


----------



## JapanTara (Aug 6, 2012)

Naoko said:


> Here's a Japanese Recipe for Miso Soup with Turnip and Deep Fried Tofu. This recipe is very good when you are sick or maybe when you have had to much to drink the night before. I hope you enjoy this recipe, if you have any questions or request of any other Japanese Recipe. Please feel free to leave me a message and I will get back to you as soon as possible. Enjoy.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...


 

Hi Naoko,

When you say turnip, do you mean daikon or like a western style turnip?

Thanks


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 6, 2012)

Hakurei turnips?


----------



## jennyema (Aug 6, 2012)

Probably daikon.

You can buy pretty good dashi granules (like boullion granules) in Asian markets.  Dashi isn't that easy to make at home.


----------



## Naoko (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello JapanTara,

The turnips is actually Japanese style turnips called "kabu"..  But you can use the turnips that you have in your country or you can use daikon (White Radish) too.  I hope that this helps out.

Naoko


----------

